# Hymer to be sold to Yanks



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thor to buy Hymer.

https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-e...-buy-german-caravan-maker-hymer-idUKKCN1LY1NY

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I reckon Thor stuff is generally pretty good. We can hope to see some innovation in European motorhomes if Thor make changes I think. For instances slide outs might become the norm and the cost of European vans with them could tumble. So long as they don't bring too much American styling with them it should be OK.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't think Thor is renown for quality Alan. They are more a stack em high and sell em cheap value brand stateside. Unlike Hymer who always retain the high quality image here.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I know Ray, but still their stuff is generally pretty good, and let's face it Hymer have their problems like every other manufacturer.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I know Ray, but still their stuff is generally pretty good, and let's face it Hymer have their problems like every other manufacturer.


Wot?? Never let it be said, they are like Apple beyond reproach...… 0

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The Fifth Wheel Company, based in North Wales put slide outs into their fifth wheelers and their caravan (the Inos). Would be nice if they moved into the motorhome sector as they do make a quality product. Perhaps post B**x*t they will? Nice one, the size of a Hymer B544, and another panel van size would suit the British market.

Did a I see a PVC with a slide out at a show one time?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I took a pic of this euro van with double slides in 1993.

Ray.


----------

